
Ask HN: Game engine for multiplayer JavaScript games like agar.io? - stealthcat
Or else, where is the best way to start writing one?
Need to able to handle online real-time multiplayer without much lag.
======
davelnewton
I'm not entirely sure what you mean by "game engine" here.

~~~
stealthcat
Maybe I meant both back end and front end? \- High performance server code
handling continuous multiple requests \- Rendering engine and game logic

~~~
davelnewton
Those are very different things; on the client side I wouldn't write my own
considering how many are already out there, and they're battle-tested and
good. On the back end I'd caution against making a premature choice based on
what you think will happen: there are many options, most of which will handle
most of what people write. Only real advice is to go for something that scales
horizontally.

